# Hi All From Alberta



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello everyone......Been at this hobby for 12-13 yrs now. Just sold a 24' Sierra which was starting to show its age. Was a great unit, no problems with it that couldn't be fixed with a hammer/screwdriver/glue. Never had to go in for warranty or any other kind of work.

Purchased a 2009 Outback 310RLS 5er after attending the Edmonton RV show in Feb. Whole Lotta movin parts...fingers crossed that nothing goes too far South on it !!!

Going to do a couple of shake-down runs once all this d** snow melts away, then to British Columbia for a week then heading down into Washington, over to Oregon and doing the Coast again.

All reservations are made... a few parks along the 101 in Oregon, where I got a reservation for the last RV site big enough for my unit and these calls were made 2 weeks ago!!! Don't think the economy is keeping people at home which is a good thing.

Be chattin' with ya !!!!!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome fellow Canadian!

Congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes welcome fellow Albertan,this is an excellent site vtxbud. What are you pulling your new Outback with vtxbud?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback...very nice model indeed!!

When are you rolling through Oregon?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome & congrats!!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

WELCOME FROM YOUR NEIGHBOUR IN B.C.


----------



## blackhills6 (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Howdee neighbour! You're in spittin' distance as we're in Edmonton.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new camper!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CanadaCruizin said:


> Howdee neighbour! You're in spittin' distance as we're in Edmonton.


spittin not allowed on the forum!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Howdee neighbour! You're in spittin' distance as we're in Edmonton.


spittin not allowed on the forum!








[/quote]

Correction: "snowball throwing distance"


----------



## Nelson (May 6, 2007)

We are from Alberta to. I love this site. Maybe now we can have a Canadian Jamboree?


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Hope you enjoy your Outback as much as we have. We have an 07 28frls and we now have pulled it over 20,000 kilometers with no major problems. (we broke a shelf coming home this year... remember not to put the heavy bottles on the top shelf next time







We've done some minor upgrades, the most important to us (ok, me... my DW would say her new quilt on the bed is more important







) is changing the tires out to 16" rims and good rubber.

Have fun and enjoy.

And yes.... let's have a western Canada rally, hopefully lots of our southern friends can come and enjoy too. Kelowna area?


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> When are you rolling through Oregon?


THANK-YOU all for the welcome.

Pullin' with a 2004 Dodge Cummins Reg cab 4x4. Just put a set of Load Hogs on...sits very level. (Air bags don't like minus 30 temps) Have weighed everything out and will be about 200 lbs over GVW on the truck but lots of room to spare on the GVCW !!

Will be in Oregon around the 12th of July first stop is Cannon Beach RV Resort then heading South from there along the 101.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Nelson said:


> We are from Alberta to. I love this site. Maybe now we can have a Canadian Jamboree?


I'm in !!!!!!!!!!


----------

